# I 10 Cantanti più Ricchi



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

Classifica fatta sempre da Forbes. Quì quella dei Sportivi (http://www.milanworld.net/i-10-sportivi-piu-ricchi-vt8058.html)

1)Dr.Dre 110 milioni nel 2012
2)Roger Waters 88
3)Elton John 80
4)U2 70
5)Take That 69
6)Bon Jovi 60
7)Britney Spears 58
8)Paul McCartney 57
9)Justin Bieber 55
10)Rihanna 53


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Strano che non ci sia lady gaga e Madonna


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228481 ha scritto:


> Strano che non ci sia lady gaga e Madonna



anche Beyonce...mah


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Classifica fatta sempre da Forbes. Quì quella dei Sportivi (http://www.milanworld.net/i-10-sportivi-piu-ricchi-vt8058.html)
> 9)Justin Bieber 55


----------



## Butcher (9 Luglio 2013)

Non è possibile non ci sia Lady Gaga.


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Luglio 2013)

Io potrei entrare nella classifica dei 10 musicisti più poveri del 2012 ahaha

Ormai non mi scandalizza nemmeno vedere Justin Bieber nella classifica...C'è veramente poca,pochissima differenza tra lui e i suoi colleghi (Pitbull etc) son tutte "artisti" (artisti poi?insomma!) creati a tavolino dalle case discografiche.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io potrei entrare nella classifica dei 10 musicisti più poveri del 2012 ahaha
> 
> Ormai non mi scandalizza nemmeno vedere Justin Bieber nella classifica...C'è veramente poca,pochissima differenza tra lui e i suoi colleghi (Pitbull etc) *son tutte "artisti" (artisti poi?insomma!) creati a tavolino dalle case discografiche*.



tipo?


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io potrei entrare nella classifica dei 10 musicisti più poveri del 2012 ahaha
> 
> Ormai non mi scandalizza nemmeno vedere Justin Bieber nella classifica...C'è veramente poca,pochissima differenza tra lui e i suoi colleghi (Pitbull etc) son tutte "artisti" (artisti poi?insomma!) creati a tavolino dalle case discografiche.



Davvero.
E in Italia invece ci sono i Moreno, Alessandra Amoroso ed Emma di turno.
Tristezza infinita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tipo?



Tipo che scegli il target di pubblico a cui vuoi vendere , vedi che genere gli piace , che vestiti gli piacciono ... poi vai dalle case di produzione di quei vestiti ti fai pagare per far mettere alla tua prossima creazione quei pantaloni/maglietta/jeans/gonna/azzivari .. poi prendi una persona a caso...chiaramente di bell aspetto ... gli fai incidere un disco ( non deve necessariamente cantarlo lei o lui ) ... deve cantare quello che dici tu come dici tu e si deve chiamare come dici tu... 

dopo tutto questo hai il pacchetto pronto.. investi 10/15 milioni di euro in pubblicità e da perfetto sconosciuto in 1 anno sei l'artista italiano piu ascoltato dai 13/19 anni... se vuoi quella fascia ovviamente ...

fatto questo fai i concerti e ci riempi palazzetti e nel giro di 1 massimo 2 rientri dei tuoi soldi e nei prossimi 5 ne ricavi 100 volte tanto ...

si , è il mio lavoro ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tipo che scegli il target di pubblico a cui vuoi vendere , vedi che genere gli piace , che vestiti gli piacciono ... poi vai dalle case di produzione di quei vestiti ti fai pagare per far mettere alla tua prossima creazione quei pantaloni/maglietta/jeans/gonna/azzivari .. poi prendi una persona a caso...chiaramente di bell aspetto ... gli fai incidere un disco ( non deve necessariamente cantarlo lei o lui ) ... deve cantare quello che dici tu come dici tu e si deve chiamare come dici tu...
> 
> dopo tutto questo hai il pacchetto pronto.. investi 10/15 milioni di euro in pubblicità e da perfetto sconosciuto in 1 anno sei l'artista italiano piu ascoltato dai 13/19 anni... se vuoi quella fascia ovviamente ...
> 
> ...



interessante...in pratica sono dei pupazzi super pagati...ovviamente devono essere anche forti caratterialmente per fare tutti quei concerti, pressione ecc.ecc.


----------



## iceman. (10 Luglio 2013)

ma dai...vasco, marco carta, Ligabue,grignani, gigi d'alesio, dove sono?


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2013)

Pensavo ci fossero anche Jagger e Springsteen oltre alle citate Lady Gaga e Madonna


----------



## Prinz (16 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tipo che scegli il target di pubblico a cui vuoi vendere , vedi che genere gli piace , che vestiti gli piacciono ... poi vai dalle case di produzione di quei vestiti ti fai pagare per far mettere alla tua prossima creazione quei pantaloni/maglietta/jeans/gonna/azzivari .. poi prendi una persona a caso...chiaramente di bell aspetto ... gli fai incidere un disco ( non deve necessariamente cantarlo lei o lui ) ... deve cantare quello che dici tu come dici tu e si deve chiamare come dici tu...
> 
> dopo tutto questo hai il pacchetto pronto.. investi 10/15 milioni di euro in pubblicità e da perfetto sconosciuto in 1 anno sei l'artista italiano piu ascoltato dai 13/19 anni... se vuoi quella fascia ovviamente ...
> 
> ...



Mi stai dicendo che sei il manager di Bieber?


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

Se i Pink Floyd e i Led Zeppelin fossero nati negli anni 2000, farebbero i paninari ai concerti di Bieberon. Questo, giusto per far capire in che epoca malata viviamo.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se i Pink Floyd e i Led Zeppelin fossero nati negli anni 2000, farebbero i paninari ai concerti di Bieberon. Questo, giusto per far capire in che epoca malata viviamo.



.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (17 Luglio 2013)

Manca anche Jay Z....


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi un attimo....ferma tutto....Bon Jovi è ricco e Rossonero......

chiediamogli di comprarci!!


----------

